# Dakine Spike Stomp Pad configuration



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

I know a lot of people are against stomp pads in general, but this one seems to be quite popular. It says that "sections can be cut apart and reconfirgured".. I am out of ideas other than just applying it to the board as is. 

Post pictures what yours looks like.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Why would anyone be against a stomp pad? Its a pain in the ass to skate without one. I have a Dakine pad on both my boards. They work well. Just make sure you follow the application instructions or it may fall off.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

If you're concerned with the looks of the stomp pad why not use some aluminum studs instead? I have the burton studs on two of my boards they work as good as any stomp pad and look better IMO. People complain about them coming off but if you clean the board with alcohol and heat up the board and the studs before you put them on they won't go anywhere.


----------



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

vodkaboarder said:


> If you're concerned with the looks of the stomp pad why not use some aluminum studs instead?


Looking good.. Thanks


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

This is mine


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I've used the Burton aluminium studs also and I've never had one fall off. They work really well actually.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't have pics, but when I used to run a stomp pad years ago, this one was my favorite for sure. I had them on all my boards back in those days. I applied them with heat from a hairdryer and was able to remove them the same way and reuse them 1-2x on other boards before it lost it's tackiness, which saved me a shitload since I go through so many boards every season.


----------

